# Nook 3G or wifi ?



## therabbitrules (Dec 28, 2009)

Asking for a friend who wants to get a Nook this week.  I am CDN and a kindle owner so I have no idea. She lives in the USA and wants to know what would be better, the 3G or the wifi.  I thought I would ask you experts to help her make the best decision.  Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

What does better mean? The wi-fi version does everything the 3G version does, except have a wireless modem. If she has wi-fi in her home, the wi-fi is most likely the best option. If she does not, the 3G _may_ be her best option. If she is like me, and understands how to interface her PC and the nook via USB, get the cheaper wi-fi.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

What Pidgeon said, the only reason to get 3G is if she expects to regularly want to buy books on the road, or if she is unable or unwilling to have wifi at home.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Even if she doesn't have WiFi at home, most coffee shops, some MacDonalds, many libraries, and many other public places have it for free.


----------

